
One hour of exercise a week can prevent depression - marojejian
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/10/171003093953.htm
======
acty1
Has anyone else noticed the odd "coincidence" that depression is associated
with -depressive- states such as

\- sitting around and not exercising \- keeping to oneself and not socializing
and helping others \- repeating negative talk outloud \- aimlessness and
laziness to formulating a meaningful life purpose

Could it be that this "depression" is really a diagnosis of:

\- sitting around and not doing something for others and the world?

We act like there's an abstract or canonical "depression"... but really it is
our interpretation of a person's outward expression, action, and contribution.

~~~
jazoom
I think you need to distinguish between depressed mood and Major Depressive
Disorder, as well as other mood disorders.

You may be right if you were only talking about the former. However, MDD, BPAD
etc. are serious stuff.

Source: I'm a doctor and have seen serious depression.

~~~
acty1
How do you, as a doctor, reconcile that there is no test/falsifiable criteria
for depression?

You may be able to identify "major depression" but how many times is it just a
case of "lack of meaningful purpose" and just "bad decisions" that are
compensated for with drugs that may do more harm than good?

~~~
jazoom
Sorry for the late reply. I usually get notified of children comments.

I don't even know where to begin answering this. There are criteria for MDD.
Everyone's case is different and complex. There is always a judgement call to
be made. There are tools such as the K10 that go a way to making an objective
assessment but I actually find the difference between MDD and "feeling down"
pretty obvious. Like most of medicine, it's pattern recognition.

------
asnyc
Though one hour of exercise looks easy, I think that once one is depressed,
its difficult to break from the inertia of brooding over life and going to
exercise. Here is where a solid family/friends support system comes to play,
and is of paramount importance.

------
HD134606c
I mean, that's a lot of exercise...

